# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам хорошую базу данных на выбор.

## Harley Queen

Продаю свежие и проверенные базы данных клиентов.
Большой выбор по любым странам и регионам.
Гибкий подход к каждому и низкие цены. 
Действует дополнительная услуга для рассылки в WhatsApp.
Работаю как оптом, так и в розницу.
Базы с разных источников.
Акция от большого количества.
Есть личный гарант. 
По всем вопросам и предложениям пишите в мой телеграмм.
Мой Телеграмм: @harlybase

----------

